

A Concise Introduction to 4 Ways to Start Your MongoDB - stagga_lee
http://architects.dzone.com/articles/so-many-ways-start-your-mongo?mz=36885-nosql
This post covers four of the major ones: single server, master-slave, replica pairs, and sharding.
======
wildmXranat
>P.S. Obviously, this example setup is full of single points of failure, but
that’s completely avoidable. I can go over how to set up distributed MongoDB
with zero single points of failure in a follow-up post, if people are
interested.

Yes, please do. This was a great article.

